
Grady Booch revealed in a lecture in 2007 what Snowden leaked 6 years later - pesenti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adiVOdztQ34&feature=youtu.be&t=7m17s
======
pesenti
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/58g7z7/grady_b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/58g7z7/grady_booch_revealed_on_a_programming_lecture_in/)

